# Finding a rental apartment in Mexico City



## katecia (Feb 3, 2014)

Hola all!

I will be looking for a rental apartment in Mexico City from the beginning of April for 5-6 months while I participate in a tech accelerator program in Colonia Roma. Areas of most interest to me are Polanco and Condesa. I wondered if anyone had suggestions on the best resources to use to find an apartment or studio in those areas? I am open to sublets too.

Many thanks!


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

katecia said:


> Hola all! I will be looking for a rental apartment in Mexico City from the beginning of April for 5-6 months while I participate in a tech accelerator program in Colonia Roma. Areas of most interest to me are Polanco and Condesa. I wondered if anyone had suggestions on the best resources to use to find an apartment or studio in those areas? I am open to sublets too. Many thanks!


I've found this site useful in the past

http://www.inmuebles24.com/departamentos-en-renta-busquedaext-condesa.html

Good luck finding something. Condesa is quite expensive and Roma Norte is also a good place to live and a bit cheaper.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It may be difficult to find a place to rent for less than a year, and most landlords ask for a_ fiador_ before letting you rent. I'm not writing this to discourage you, but just to let you know.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It may be difficult to find a place to rent for less than a year, and most landlords ask for a_ fiador_ before letting you rent. I'm not writing this to discourage you, but just to let you know.


A _fiador_ is a co-signer on the rental/lease agreement, generally someone who owns property in the area, and agrees to be responsible for the rent.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

It's highly unlikely a landlord will rent to you for such a short period of time. Rentals in the D.F. are typically for a one-year period. and almost always require a co-signer who owns property in the city. My suggestion is that you check Craigslist for Mexico City to see what short-term/sublet rentals there may be and also look for apartment share situations. Best of luck!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> I've found this site useful in the past
> 
> Departamentos en renta en Mexico que contenga "condesa" en Inmuebles24
> 
> Good luck finding something. Condesa is quite expensive and Roma Norte is also a good place to live and a bit cheaper.


Polanco is a very exclusive area, even more expensive than Condesa. Roma Norte might be a better option than either of them.


----------



## katecia (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi there - thanks for the responses. I am aware of the co-signer etc. so no worries there. If you have any other suggestions for websites that handle rentals, that would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

katecia said:


> Hi there - thanks for the responses. I am aware of the co-signer etc. so no worries there. If you have any other suggestions for websites that handle rentals, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


Try these:

Departamento En Renta Distrito Federal

https://www.segundamano.mx/distrito...s+amueblados&cg=1040&w=1&ps=&pe=&ros=&roe=&ss

Bienes Raíces - Inmuebles Cuauhtémoc | Vivanuncios

Good luck!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Longford said:


> . My suggestion is that you check Craigslist for Mexico City to see what short-term/sublet rentals there may be and also look for apartment share situations. Best of luck!


Be very very careful with Craigslist in Mexico City. I had an employee of mine almost walk into a scam, twice, looking for apartments in DF....it just so happens they looked in the same location you are.

I would check out Hostels or even Couch Crashers websites.

Be very careful with Craigslist.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Be very very careful with Craigslist in Mexico City. I had an employee of mine almost walk into a scam, twice, looking for apartments in DF....it just so happens they looked in the same location you are.
> 
> I would check out Hostels or even Couch Crashers websites.
> 
> Be very careful with Craigslist.


I agree. In addition, the legitimate listings on CraigsList wil be pricey. They are aimed at foreigners and assume the buyer won't know the market.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> In addition, the legitimate listings on CraigsList wil be pricey. They are aimed at foreigners and assume the buyer won't know the market.


That's not been my observation. Craigslist is quite often the best source of information for such short-term rentals.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> That's not been my observation. Craigslist is quite often the best source of information for such short-term rentals.


Have many short-term rentals in Mexico City have you found on Craigslist?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Have many short-term rentals in Mexico City have you found on Craigslist?


Have you visited that website to look at the listings .. since this discussion started or at any earlier time? I have. And I know people who rent as the result of those ads and I've recommended it as a source previously. Have a look and you should be able to see many different listings ... from apartment rentals, shared apartment offers and furnished rooms in private homes (which is a common arrangement in the city for many people). The rates I see quoted are more often than not typical for rentals in the neighborhoods where the places are located, from what I observe.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

katecia said:


> Hola all!
> 
> I will be looking for a rental apartment in Mexico City from the beginning of April for 5-6 months while I participate in a tech accelerator program in Colonia Roma. Areas of most interest to me are Polanco and Condesa. I wondered if anyone had suggestions on the best resources to use to find an apartment or studio in those areas? I am open to sublets too.
> 
> Many thanks!


I moved here to the D.F. from the states five months ago. My roommate was already here, and she found our place through Craigslist. It's a great apartment in Coyoacan at a reasonable price. Craigslist is the same anywhere. Yes, there are some scammers, and yes, there are some great legitimate deals. It's all about knowing how to search, sort, and investigate people's claims. But people who dismiss Craigslist outright are likely missing out on some good deals. It sounds like you have a little time, so you won't have to make a regrettable hasty decision.

Airbnb is always a good source as well.

Also, and I'm not vouching for them or recommending them, but there's a company called Mexico en Renta that does short-term rentals. I rented a place for a week from them, and it was fine, but I don't know what kind of places they might have that might be suitable for longer-term rentals in the area you desire. I'm just throwing the name out there.


----------



## msmac (Feb 8, 2014)

Go online and check out airbnb -some of the listings do monthly rentals. Also, mind my house is a house-sitting site (you have to subscribe for $20 annual but it's worth it) that frequently has situations in D.F., especially if you love pets and can provide this service in exchange for rent. I have had good success with both sites.

Best of luck!


----------



## Hollypop1986 (Jul 27, 2013)

Any other suggestions on house sitting opportunities? I think that would be a great chance to get to travel around MX and see several places before settling down. My husband agrees. I applied for a listing for Yucatan from Mindmyhouse, so I'll see if anything comes of that, but there are only 7 listings total... And as far as airbnb, are those all listed on a per night basis? I couldn't find anything monthly. Maybe I just didn't look well enough.


----------



## msmac (Feb 8, 2014)

Hollypop1986 said:


> Any other suggestions on house sitting opportunities? I think that would be a great chance to get to travel around MX and see several places before settling down. My husband agrees. I applied for a listing for Yucatan from Mindmyhouse, so I'll see if anything comes of that, but there are only 7 listings total... And as far as airbnb, are those all listed on a per night basis? I couldn't find anything monthly. Maybe I just didn't look well enough.


I have used the "mind my house" site and "housecarers" for several years and landed 2 month gigs in Mexico, as well as some shorter term ones in the USA.

On airbnb, you have to look closely at each listing. They all have a per night price when you pull up the list, but when you look at the individual listing, you will see under details that some "minimum nights" are 30. Also, some are actually sublets for when people travel, again this is not clear unless you read the whole listing description. 

Your best bet in landing sitting gigs is to have a fully filled out profile, with photos on the site so when you apply, they can check you out.

Bueno suerte!


----------

